# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Hạt mắc ca giá bao nhiêu tiền?

## taimaimaipro

hạt Macca nứt vỏ*Hạt Macca giá bao lăm?*

Câu hỏi này liên can đến 2 chủ đề khác nhau: giá hạt Macca tươi và giá hạt Macca nứt vỏ. Chưa nói đến Hạt Macca phân theo vùng: Hạt Macca Úc, Hạt Macca Việt Nam, Hạt Macca Trung Quốc,... Trong bài viết này, NgonShop chỉ bàn luận về loại hạt Macca được cho là chất lượng nhất hiện thời, được nhiều người chuộng nhất bây chừ. Đó chính là Hạt Macca Úc nứt vỏ.
Vâng ! Hạt Macca Úc nứt vỏ bây giờ có 2 loại được bán phổ thông trên thị trường:
1. Hạt Macca nứt vỏ loại đóng gói 500gr: *giá thị trường 190 - 195K.*
2. Hạt Macca nứt vỏ loại đóng gói 1KG: *giá thị trường 360 - 390K*.


*Vậy giá Hạt Macca Úc tại NgonShop là bao nhiêu?*

NgonShop cung cấp sản phẩm nhập phẩm tận gốc, bảo đảm chất lượng với giá tốt nhất. Tại NgonShop giá Hạt Macca được niêm yết như sau:
1. Hạt Macca nứt vỏ loại đóng gói 500gr: *160K*.
2. Hạt Macca nứt vỏ loại đóng gói 1KG: *320K*.
NgonShop luôn là công ty nhập số lượng lớn, bán giá sỉ rẻ nhất TPHCM.


*Mua hạt Macca ở đâu tốt nhất?*

Đây là một câu hỏi không phải là mới, n


mua hạt macca ở đâu tại tphcm

mua quả óc chó ở đâu tại tphcm

mua hạnh nhân ở đâu tại tphcm


hưng luôn được mọi người hỏi thường xuyên mỗi ngày. Bởi trên thị trường giờ, có một số SHOP lấy hạt macca Trung Quốc, hạt Macca Việt Nam để mạo danh hạt Macca Úc nhắm hưởng nguồn lợi từ giá chênh lệch.
Chính vì vậy, NgonShop khuyên các bạn nên mua sản phẩm ở những SHOP uy tín, đã có chứng chỉ đại lý, phân phối Macca chính hãng. ngoại giả, khi mua sản phẩm nên mua loại hạt đã đóng gói bao bì sẵn, in nhãn mác, hạn dùng....
Đặc biệt lưu ý: Hạt Macca chính hãng có in mã barcode trên vỏ bao bì để khách hàng check cỗi nguồn sản phẩm, hạn sử dụng.
Nếu quý khách ở TPHCM thì có thể tới NgonShop mua hoặc liên can NgonShop để được giao hàng tận nới.

----------

